

How do I get users to on my mobile app before I launch? - datemapps

My app, datemapps, allows users to view date itineraries that they'd be interested in based on their specific dating preferences and other criteria. These other itineraries are created by other members. How can I get these members to create such itineraries before the app is released. I don't want to be dead in the water when this app is released. Thanks.<p>Fouad
DateMapps.com
======
lindalee
Just to understand, what is the value to the user for creating an itinerary?

~~~
datemapps
The users creating these itineraries, who are essential the content creators,
receive star ratings and comments based on how well that particular itinerary
was for a user who decided to try the itinerary. (I.e John creates a 1st date
itinerary. Mike, who is looking to plan a 1st date selects John's 1st
itinerary. After going on that date, Mike really enjoyed it and then goes back
to give John a 4 star rating and comment on how great his itinerary was). For
future iterations badges an points may be an option.

------
datemapps
The users creating these itineraries, who are essential the content creators,
receive star ratings and comments based on how well that particular itinerary
was for a user who decided to try the itinerary. (I.e John creates a 1st date
itinerary. Mike, who is looking to plan a 1st date selects John's 1st
itinerary. After going on that date, Mike really enjoyed it and then goes back
to give John a 4 star rating and comment on how great his itinerary was). For
future iterations badges an points may be an option.

------
datemapps
To add, receiving high ratings from enough members enables him to be featured
as Member of the week for example, enticing these creators to compete

